# Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet



## teichgrabertt (2. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

nach langem hin und her haben wir endlich mir unserem Teichprojekt begonnen.
Da der Garten für größere Maschinen nicht leicht zu erreichen ist wurden per Handbagger 291 Schubkarrenladungen durch die Garage in Container abtransportiert.
Im Großen und Ganzen sind die Aushubarbeiten erledigt. Das verlegen der Folie werde ich wohl erst im Frühjahr bei höheren Temperaturen vornehmen.

Es soll ein Teich ohne Fische und ohne Technik werden.

Ich habe schon viel hier im Forum gelesen. Vor allem bezüglich des Teichprofils war interressantes zu lesen.

Eine Frage möchte ich gerne an euch stellen.

*Hat es Nachteile wenn auf die Teichfolie Beton aufgebracht wird?*

Ein Hersteller von Teichbaukomponenten, der sicher vielen von Euch bekannt ist, empfielt auf die Folie eine 'Matte' aufzubringen die dann mit Beton eingeschlämmt wird. Im Prinzip hört sich das für mich gut an. So ist die Folie geschützt, die Folie ist nicht sichtbar und mit etwas Kreativität könnte der Ufergrund sicher naturnah gestaltet werden.

Allerdings bin ich mir unsicher ob sich der Beton ungünstig auf die Wasserqualität auswirkt.

Vielen Dank fürs lesen, Michael

Infos zu den Bildern: 
Länge 8m, Breite 5m, Fläche: 27qm
Es gibt den Pflanzbereich -20cm, und -50cm. Die tiefste Stelle liegt bei 110cm.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Warum willst Du den Teich mit Verbundmatten betonieren? 
Das mach doch nur bei großen Teichen Sinn ... oder aber wenn Du einen begehbaren Teich machen willst.
Bei einem Teich ohne Fisch und Technik reicht meiner Meinung nach Flies und die Folie aus.

Die Folie erst nächstes Jahr? Bei viel Regen/Schnee können Dir die Wände einrutschen und das Loch ist nur noch ein Krater. 
Dann kannste von Vorne anfangen mit der Baggerei.
Dann lege lieber vorübergehend eine Gewebeplane rein, sie verhindert das Einstürzen der Wände. Außerdem  sammelt sich das Wasser drin und verdichtet schon mal gleich den Boden für den nächsten Frühling und die Folieneinbringung.
.

Mandy


----------



## willi1954 (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Ist das Bambus neben dem Teíchaushub? Wenn ja, wirst du nicht lange Freude an dem Teich haben.

LG Willi


----------



## Kolja (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Hallo Michael,

herzlich willkommen.

Das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus. 

Warum möchtest du den Teich vermörteln? Hier gibt es einige, die den Teich mit Verbundmatte und Mörtel ausgekleidet haben. [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13/]Hier[/URL] meine Erfahrungen. Thias hat einen großen Schwimmteich vermörtelt.
Ich werde es bei meinem nächsten Teich auf jeden Fall noch einmal machen. Mir gefällt die Optik und ich kann ohne Bedenken hineinsteigen.
Ich würde hier im Forum nach "Verbundmatte" suchen.

Noch eine Frage. Was habt Ihr denn für einen Boden? Ist damit zu rechnen, dass Schnee und Regen große Schäden anrichten über den Winter?


----------



## teichgrabertt (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Hallo,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Der zukünftige Teich ist bereits mit einer Gewebematte abgedeckt. Genau aus den empfohlenen Gründen.
Ich dachte mir aber daß Bilder ohne Folie aussagekräftiger sind.

Aktuell bin ich auch dabei den Bambus auszugraben. Auch aus empfohlenem Grund. Es handelt sich um eine Fargesia Rufa, also ohne Rhyzomen. Somit NUR horstbildend. Damals meinte der Gärtner eine Rhyzomensperre wäre nicht notwendig. Ich kann nur empfehlen immer eine Sperre zu verwenden. Das ausgraben des Bambus ist anstrengender als das ganze Teichloch per Handbagger auszuheben!

Zum vermörteln:
Da ich nur ein mal im Leben einen Teich anlegen werde möchte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen. Schutz der Folie und auch optisch keine Probleme mit eventuell sichtbarer Folie. Ich werde mir gleich die Links von anschauen, bin gespannt. Ehrlicherweise habe ich mich noch nicht mit den Kosten einer Vermörtelung beschäftigt. Vielleicht erledigt sich dies also von selbst.

Vielen Dank nochmals, Michael


----------



## Piddel (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Hallo Michael,
sollte der Bambus ursprünglich stehen bleiben - sieht so aus auf den Bildern - oder kommt er wieder an den Teichrand mit einer Sperre evtl. Maurerbütt ausgestattet ?

Könnte ja richtig gut aussehen aber mich würde das Laub u.U. dann im Teich stören.

MfG
Peter


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Hallo Michael,
erstmal :willkommen hier bei uns im Forum,
da warst Du ja schon fleissig am buddeln.
Ein paar Anmerkungen von mir.
Solche steilen Sellen wie am 2. Bild rechts zu erkennen, oder auch auf dem dritten Bild links, würde ich nicht machen. Arbeite lieber saubere ebene Pflanzzonen aus. So ist das in meinen Augen nur verlorener Platz, an dem Du sonst Seerosen oder UW - Pflanzen einbringen könntest.
Deine Pflanzstufen auf Bild 3 auf der rechten Seite würde ich größer machen, lasse sie nach aussen hängen damit Dir Dein Sediment dann nicht laufend in die tiefste Zone abrutscht.
Den Bambus würde ich auch entfernen ( was Du ja vor hast).
Auf die Folie würde ich nicht betonieren - zum Schutz würde sich auch Flies eignen.
Wenn Du diesen dann einsandest dann hast Du auch einen perfekten Schutz für die Folie.
An den Rändern kannst Du zum Schutz auch Ufermatten verwenden.
Ansonsten gefällt mir Die Teichform recht gut.

LG Markus


----------



## teichgrabertt (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Hallo und danke für alle erhaltenen Antworten!

Der vordere (kleinere) Teil des ausgehobenen zukünftigen großen Teichs (auf Bild 1 vorne zu sehen) war bereits früher ein Mini-Teich mit festem Becken (Becken wurde bereits entfernt). 
Er hat deshalb eine Tiefe von 60cm. 
Dieser Bereich soll zukünftig stark mit Pflanzen der -20-cm Zone bepflanzt werden.

Variante 1: aufschütten des Teichbodens auf -25cm, darauf die Folie
Variante 2: Folie auf -60cm Teichboden legen und dann Boden auf -25cm aufschütten (fragt sich nur mit was?)
Variante 3: Folie auf -60cm Teichboden legen und dann mit Steinen oder ähnlich eine Art Hohlraum bauen über dem dann Pflanzen gepflanzt werden können. Somit könnte der Bereich unterhalb der Pflanzen das Wasservolumen vergrößern.

Was meint Ihr? Bin für alle Tips dankbar.

Grüße, Michael

P.S. Der Bambus ist mittlerweile ausgegraben --> eine Wahnsinnsarbeit - nie mehr ohne Folie!


----------



## teichgrabertt (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Hallo,

hier der aktuelle Stand des Teichprojekts.
Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## Connemara (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Das sieht richtig gut aus...wenn die Pflanzen drin sind, ist es bestimmt eine tolle Oase !
Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Hi,


ich seh nix.................. 

Kein Bild, keinen Link................ 


Ui, doch noch ein Bild!


----------



## katja (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*



also ich seh das bild....


----------



## Piddel (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Hallo Michael,
...warst ja richtig fleissig - tolle Anlage ist das geworden. Hingucker ist der Findling - der hat was.

... genug gelobt.......es fehlen Pflanzen + nochmal Pflanzen
VG Peter


----------



## Darven (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Hi Michael,
sehr schön geworden!  
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Hallo Michael,

das schaut richtig gut aus .

Wie ich sehe steht auch schon das Lattengerüst für die Terasse.

Jetzt noch einiges an Pflanzen und die Wohlfühloase ist perfekt.

LG Markus


----------



## teichgrabertt (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichprojekt wurde endlich gestartet*

Hallo,

nachdem bei uns Schnee liegt hier noch ein Bild aus 'besseren Zeiten'.

Grüße, Michael


----------

